# Speaker system has no drivers installed,and i cant find them



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, hope you can help me here as this is driving me insane. I have creative inspire T7900 speakers (7.1) connected to my onboard gigabytes mobo. Today ive noticed the sound was only coming from 2 speakers, the other 4 sounded like boiling mud, with very low output, and 1 sounded like a muffled bass. They are all in the right ports as i have them coded. Yet when i open up realtek HD audio manager, 5 of them play the tune (2 dont and the sub does). My default device are the speakers. So can anyone tell me whats wrong here?
My drivers are up to date (just installed realtek hs audio drivers). 
IN DEVICE MANAGER, UNDER SYSTEM DEVICES, SPEAKER SYSTEM HAS NO DRIVERS INSTALLED (SAME FOR SYSTEM TIMER), I TRIED TO UPDATE THEM BUT WINDOWS FOUND NOTHING.

Please help, i love these speakers!

Computer System
Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Model: M52L-S3P
Operating System
Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium (Service Pack 2) 
Version: 6.0.6002
Build Number: 6002
Install Date: 06/02/2010
Install Directory: C:\Windows
Locale: English (en) - United Kingdom (GB)
DirectX version: DirectX 11
Motherboard
Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Model: M52L-S3P (vx.x)
Bios
Manufacturer: Award Software International, Inc.
Model: F1
Release Date: 31/12/2008
Processors
1.AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ (AuthenticAMD) 
Max clock speed: 2.60 GHz
Socket: Socket M2
Version: Model 11, Stepping 2
Memory
Total Current Physical Memory: 3.00 GB
Total Current Virtual Memory: 6.21 GB
Maximum Memory Capacity: 2.00 GB
Memory Devices: 
1.Type: DDR-2* - Speed: 667 MHz - Capacity: 1.00 GB 
2.Type: DDR-2* - Speed: 667 MHz - Capacity: 1.00 GB 
3.Type: DDR-2* - Speed: 667 MHz - Capacity: 1.00 GB 
Video Devices
1.ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series 
Resolution: 1024 x 768
Colour Depth: 32 Bits
Refresh Rate: 60 Hz
Sound Devices:
1.Realtek High Definition Audio
2.ATI High Definition Audio Device
3.M779 PCIe PAL/SECAM/DVB-T Desktop TV Tuner (Video Capture)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try here http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3551&dl=1#driver


----------



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, i tried that link and still no drivers are installed for the system speakers. How can i tell if the onboard sound card is broken? Would a system restore help to determine if its a software problem? Also i have an old soundblaster x-fi fideleity sound card, i installed it but i couldnt find drivers to run it on vista, any suggestions?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try system restore first and if your still having a issue then please go to device manager then go to the sound and video controller click on the + to expand the view, right click on the device and choose properties then go to the details tab and choose hardware id's and post the info


----------



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, i cant seem to do a system restore to a point, like 2 months ago, all i get is the latest changes or more 5 days, i cant get 1 or 2 months ago when i didnt have the problem? Ah XP did that!

I want to rule out all issues here, i.e., hardware, and software/driver issues, its one or the other, on a 4 speaker system with a sub, again only 2 speakers work normally, the other 2. are like mono, barely audible, with 7.1 speakers, 2 are normal, the rest are like mono, or spluttering mud!

Any suggestion for the soundblaster x-fi fidelity card, re working with vista?

Again, thanks for your input


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test with another speaker system and/or test those speakers on another system. That will at least eliminate the speakers or PC.

As for the X-Fi card, the drivers are available on the Creative website. There are numerous versions of that card, so you will need to know which you are trying to use. But the few that I checked have Vista and Win7 drivers available.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this may also help with the system restore http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial143.html


----------



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi, thanks again for all your input. I noticed something today which influences the speaker sound. I unplugged the green, orange, grey and black jacks from my onboard card, then plugged them back in, up came this box: At the top of it, it reads, The current device is: (blank, nothing there), below it says, which device did you plug in? I have these options
1. Line in
2. Mic in
3. Front speaker
4. Rear speaker
5. Center/ subwoofer out
5. side speaker

I have 4 chances to pick, ie, once i select say the front speaker, the box reappears and i can pick again, 4 times. I picked front, rear, sub then front. All my speakers sound better, no distortion, but *they sound mono, not how they used to be, like very tinny, and the bass is very bassy!* As ive said before, I have creative inspire T7900 speakers (7.1) connected to my onboard gigabytes mobo (specs above)
Any help to you in sorting out the problem?


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

first system speaker in device manager does not = your speaker system. it is actually referring to the little piezo speaker inside your computer that goes "beep" when you have no speakers hooked up and it generates an error. Unless these are USB speakers (which they are not if you are plugging individual speaker sets into individual jacks) then speakers do not require drivers. Your Gigabyte Motherboard comes with speaker jack detection. Here is the sequence of events that needs to happen before any more troubleshooting is done. 
1: close your device manager.. what you are looking for is not there (yet - this may change as troubleshooting continues).
2: unplug all the speakers from the back of your system.
3: Plug in your front channel - Speaker jack detection box comes up - select what you just plugged into which jack.
4: repeat step 3 - for surround speakers (the speakers in between your front and rear speakers)
5: repeat step 3 - Rear channel
6: repeat step 3 - center channel
7: repeat step 3 - Sub
I Cannot stress this enough.. 1 at a time, be sure to select what channel you just plugged in and what jack you plugged it into. If the color coding matches up then great all the easier.. but each speaker channel runs its own power levels, own impedance, and its own wattage. if the computer thinks that a sub is plugged into a jack and its actually the center channel.. its still gonna push sub power/impedance/wattage out that channel. So I say again.. 1 channel at a time, matching what you plugged in to where it is plugged in on the jack-detection box diagram on the screen. once that is done and everything is right.. we'll move on.


----------



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, I tried what you said, resultsn the realtek audio hd manager, 5 speakers sound of, 3 seem to be bass sounds: when on media center, only 2 speakers work, the rest are again like splaterring or boiling mud. when on mp3 6 of 7 sound ok, but 4 are more promiment. On a 4 speaker system, doing as you said (green and black jacks), 2 speakers are ok, other 2 boiling med, yet on the realtek test of speakers on quadrophonic, all sound similar.


----------



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

Is no one going to reply?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The only test you need to use is the sound card software. It will have a speaker setup and test utility. Simply choose your speaker type (7.1 - not quadrophonic), and test. It will send a signal to each speaker, one at a time, so that you can see if it's working or not.


----------



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for your response. I have been doing that, what i get is 5 speakers making the sound, 1 big bass from sub, then 2 muffled bass sounds. Now if i unplug jacks then put them back in and give wrong speaker (i.e., all front speaker), i only get a 2 clear the rest bass) my point is that when watching tv, only 2 speakers are good, the rest are muffled, but the sound during the test (with realtek software). When i test speakers, going to control panel, sounds, speaker configure, only 4 sound clear, 1 bass, 3 very faint (thats 8 sounds!?)
My speakers always sounded great on tv and films, but there just not responding. All software for, dvds is up to date. Ive tried instaling and old soundblaster x-fi card, but having problems getting software to run:in device manager the x-fi audio processor (WDM) has a yellow triangle: This device cannot start. (Code 10. When i go to open creative console controller im told: There are no supported audio device available. This was a bundled card from a Dell computer.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Start by testing the speakers on another PC or device. Or test another set of speakers on the PC. Either way will isolate the cause of the problem.

Assuming the speakers test good, you likely have a faulty audio chip or some botched drivers. 

Have you tried using the Creative card? 

Also, nothing is encoded with 7.1 audio, so the two middle speakers are using audio created by the audio chipset. Music and Windows audio is stereo, movies and games are 5.1. So at least for the immediate testing, lose the two middle speakers.


----------



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

hi, I tried the comp with a 4 speaker system (plus sub) again, only 2 speakers work fully, other 2 sound muffled. yet when i try the audio set up in quadrophonic, all 4 speakers sound ok? I should tell you ive just upgraded to OS windows 7, installed realtek, all devices are working properly. Im going on memory here, but as with my 7 speakers, and the 4 speaker system, they all gave same sound. AS for the creative soundblastercard, that was an old OEM card from dell, creative tell me it may not work unless i get dell drivers, which ive trued but wouldnt install on my OS 7 64 bit system. I stoll have 2 main speakers but he rest sound mono, muffled. do you think i should get a new sound card? if so what one with 7.1 capabilities?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's very likely a driver issue. Win7 and Realtek don't work well together. There should be an option to swap the center and sub channels. That may fix part of your muffled audio issue. Aside from that, all you can do is try different driver versions hoping to find one that works correctly...and you may not find one.


----------



## casteneda (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks again.

Im guessing that a new sound card might work better in solving the speaker issue (muffled sound), you say OS 7 and realtek don't work well, yet my vista home premium had same problem. Acyually i ony noticed thid sound difference sfter i brought my comp to my girlfriends and plugged in her 4 speaker system, still dont see why that should be an issue, i changed the speakers to quad then back to 7.1 when back at mine. At present, all sound devices are working, question: is it 'normal' that only 2 speakers will present sound 'fully' on a speaker system regardless of the number of speakers?. Imthinking of buying either:
http://uk.store.creative.com/products/product.aspx?catid=1&pid=19749

http://uk.store.creative.com/products/product.aspx?catid=1&pid=17791

i can only assume by the reviews, that they are going to better sound than my onboard soundcard, both are windows 7 compatiable. What do you think?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

In almost all instances, only the front two speakers produce sound. All windows sounds and normal video/mp3 playback is stereo. The only time surround speakers produce any sound is when using a 5.1 source such as DVD movie playback or gaming.


----------

